# A favor to ask all first-owners....



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

For those of you who are the original owner of your GTO, can you please lift the rear of the car and take a look at the color of the silicone-type sealer used on the diff cover? I need to know what color the sealer is.

Thanks!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine was blue when I put my Harrop diff cover on. there was no gasket just a bunch of pooky.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like gobs of RTV blue to me.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

This is what I suspected. I've had two dealers here in AZ say the warranty on my rear end is void because it's been opened and someone used Blue RTV to seal it. They claim that it's supposed to be grey colored. I would like more to chime in for some more ammo to fire back at them.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Your dealer is wrong. I work for Pontiac, and have had many GTO's above my head. The rear diff. sealer was always blue. I would remind them what C.S.I. is (GM rates dealers with this system) and ask them for G.M.s phone number.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Pearl. I plan on bringing this up on monday. (Tomorrow)


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

My 05 has blue sealer, was under it today.:cheers 

John


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Just checked my 06 with 700 miles on it and it grey (just kidding). Mine is blue also. Hope this helps.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Justice said:


> I plan on bringing this up on monday.


Tell us how it went!!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, I now need to find the TSB on the rear-end whine issue. The dealer claimed the warranty was void on the diff since "It's obviously been opened" because of the blue sealer. They made me pay $160+ for changing the fluid in the diff. I could have sworn one of the steps to the TSB was for them to try changing out the fluid before replacing the diff. If that's the case, and since it's obviously NOT a voided warranty, I want to try to get my money back for the fluid change.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Justice said:


> Well, I now need to find the TSB on the rear-end whine issue. The dealer claimed the warranty was void on the diff since "It's obviously been opened" because of the blue sealer. They made me pay $160+ for changing the fluid in the diff. I could have sworn one of the steps to the TSB was for them to try changing out the fluid before replacing the diff. If that's the case, and since it's obviously NOT a voided warranty, I want to try to get my money back for the fluid change.


*Seems to me you were shafted.... IF the differential was opened, there would be marks on the painted bolts from air guns when they were removed and replaced..... 

I had my oil changed out in my differential as the first step in correcting the whine. The fluid was replaced with a thicker viscosity synthetic fluid. They will not have to open the differential for that. The fluid is sucked out, and replaced without removal. My differential was eventually replaced under warranty because the replacement oil failed to correct the whine. 

You are correct in the fact that there is a TSB out on that and the first step is to change out the fluid. My dealer showed me this TSB before any work was performed. If your dealer tells you there is no TSB out on this they are lying, I READ IT. It came from Dana Corporation through GM. This is to be done BEFORE any change out is done. 

I would call around to other Pontiac service centers and inquire. If that nets you a 0 result, then I'd seek legal advice.

Your dealer IMO is not doing the necessary leg work to resolve an obvious defect. 

The factory may use the blue gasket sealer, but that does not mean a service center uses the same. They could use the same type of sealer from a different vendor which may use a different color as long as it meets GM standards. Even then, some dealers may use the cheapest cost sealer that meets their low cost standards. 

Your dealer does not think much of you as a customer. Imagine what they are doing to others that think their word is sacred. *


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Does anyone have the actual TSB Number for this?! I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your troubles...but if it helps, you're not alone.

GM's biggest challenge isn't labor issues or product-- It's their own incompetent / lazy / corrupt dealer service network. 

I know that GM only franchises these out and supposedly has no direct control over these idiots, but it has been my experience that most of these clowns couldn't fix breakfast, let alone anything as complex as a modern automobile.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Justice said:


> Does anyone have the actual TSB Number for this?! I can't seem to find it.



*Call Jones Pontiac in Lancaster, PA.... 717-394-0711... ask for Matt in service... Tell him they replaced a whinning rear on my 05' back in March.... He'll know your talking about me... Maybe he can help you out....

I must be one of the lucky dogs on here that has a better than average dealer to work with.... I get the red carpet treatment.... Fantastic to deal with they are. Let me know how you make out :cheers *


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, just got back after meeting the service manager face to face, so he look over the problem personally. He says they only flagged the diff as warranty void on their own local system, and not in the national GM system. He's going to remove that flag, and refund me cost of the fluid change, but it may take a week before I see a check. As for the rear end changeout... I don't know if I want them touching it or not. 

Granted, I know this is definately a learning experience for two dealerships (Both managers didn't realize that the GTO used Blue sealer), I just don't know what I'll do for the rear end. Just leary of what dealer to take it too.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Justice said:


> Well, just got back after meeting the service manager face to face, so he look over the problem personally. He says they only flagged the diff as warranty void on their own local system, and not in the national GM system. He's going to remove that flag, and refund me cost of the fluid change, but it may take a week before I see a check. As for the rear end changeout... I don't know if I want them touching it or not.
> 
> Granted, I know this is definately a learning experience for two dealerships (Both managers didn't realize that the GTO used Blue sealer), I just don't know what I'll do for the rear end. Just leary of what dealer to take it too.


that good it worked out for you, now you should get them to give you a good deal on the rear end for all the troble. they should do something.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I know we've replaced a few complete differentials on 2005 GTO's for the whine. (We're not incompetent / lazy / corrupt )We solved the problem and corrected it, as many GM dealers often do. I'll post that TSB on Wed,(I wasn't at work on Tues) it may still be some help for you. :cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Justice said:


> I just don't know what I'll do for the rear end. Just leary of what dealer to take it too.


Send a PM to GM Kid. I think he's in your area. Maybe he knows of a better dealer than you have now. Since Pontiac/Buick/GMC sales are falling of a cliff (SUVs kept a lot of those stores open for years -- not now with petrol at $3+ a pop), they're trying to make money by being really aggressive with their service departments. Since most people don't know when they're getting hosed -- the incentive is for the dealer to keep it up.

Good luck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I was apprehensive about having my rear changed out.. I finally let my dealer do it. It was a snap. They took care of the whine, and realigned the car and I've had no problems. 

I can understand your concerns with that dealership, I'd be looking for another one.*


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

The problem is just not enough GTO's for dealerships to service, hence not much experience with the problems.

I was apprehensive about going in for an oil change- - -talked to the Pontiac service manager at this dealership and he said they had "3 or so" GTO's they had serviced.

When I got there, we talked some more, and asked about what problems he had seen. He said they replaced the rear end in one, and in his words "The guy came in with all sorts of paperwork, the TSB, etc, and all I had to do was order the rear end!"

Not sure what the result would have been if the person didn't have that paperwork. You need to find, and document all you can.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

What dealer did you go to? Just wondering cause I had an issue (not with the diff) with the dealer on Hayden and Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Showcase Pontiac (14th St & Camelback), Glendale Pontiac (45th Ave & Glendale), and Yates Pontiac (Litchfield & the I-10). Yates was the one that voided the warranty. Glendale is the one that actually took the time to listen to what I said was wrong. Showcase gave me other headaches.


----------

